# Albert Verley (1867-1959): Pastels sonores No.7 "Sclava"



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Most likely nobody of you ever heard of *Albert Verley*. I never did until discovering an autograph manuscript of his music. It is curious that the *only student of Erik Satie*, the main supporter of Vladimir Golschmann and so a promoter of the music by "Les Groupe des Six" is virtually forgotten nowadays. But Albert Verley was an interesting figure and so if you are interested in a biography about him and the score of the Prelude for his "Pastels sonores No.7 'Sclava'", composed in 1920, please stop by at my website:

*www.tobias-broeker.de*

Best,
Tobias


----------

